# is this unhealthy contact?



## amy.b (Jun 15, 2016)

*n/a*

n/a


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Your advice is OK "for now". At some point [soon] he needs to keep her at-arms-length. He needs to amicably do the "180", set of steps. Same as you, with your EX-Husband.



It is too soon for both of you to get "seriously" involved. Give it at least a year for him, before anything serious happens to/with, both of you. 

Both of your "wounds" are still raw. Allowing someone else to "tend to them" while in this stage is fraught with danger. 

Keep him as a friend-without-benefits, FWOB's......and only so long as the friendship helps you stumble through the painful eye-watering fog.

Good things may come from this friendship....or not. Why did HIS marriage fail? I know, you said she is controlling and mean...what else? 

Go slow down HIS bumpy, muddy road. Bring boots....maybe hip-boots. There may be deep holes.....lying, lying ahead...Dear!


----------



## amy.b (Jun 15, 2016)

*N/A*

n/a


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

He is going to have to put his foot down and establish boundaries with her. He may feel he needs to appease her until the divorce is final, and maybe he is right, who knows. But once they are divorced, he needs to make it clear NO CONTACT unless it is regarding the children only, and via text or email only, too. Too bad if she gets angry and doesn't like it, this is what divorce is for. Also there is no way in hell any future girlfriend who is worth a darn will tolerate this, either. He should start backing off little by little now, before the divorce, but once its done, he needs to make those boundaries clear.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

He initiated the divorce so it looks like she's not over him. 
It's a good thing he said no to picking her up when she was drunk. 
She will continue to annoy him, to get his attention, so he won't be able to focus time on a new girlfriend. 
She may be even more interfearing once she finds out if you guys decide to officially date. 



Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------

